# Die BMX-Bahn in Bielefeld stellt sich vor



## Deleted 175627 (26. März 2010)

*                               Die BMX-Bahn in Bielefeld*​   Die Bahn befindet sich direkt auf dem Radrennbahngelände an der Heeperstrasse in Bielefeld-Heepen.

  Ein mal die Woche ,Mittwoch,treffen sich Alle Altersklassen 

            Wir laden jeden der interesse hat,herzlich ein.
*Infos*: http://www.rc-zugvogel.de/

             Hier mal was zum schnuppern[FONT="]:[/FONT][B][FONT="] Nord-Cup[/FONT][/B]  auch in Bielefeld
http://www.bmx-nord-cup.de/Infos-Nord-Cup.htm?PHPSESSID=bdd6d5afaa56f565a8c87810911ed14d
gruss george


----------



## Philipipo (2. April 2010)

sieht aus wie eine 4x Strecke oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 175627 (2. April 2010)

mach dir selbst ein ein bild
*Hier mal ein viedeo:*

*[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjwFYKvqkEM&feature=PlayList&p=1757CE0993B5AF69&playnext_from=PL&index=0"]YouTube- Bielefeld BMX Open Race IV 16.09.09[/nomedia]*

*                                                       vom Bielefeld BMX Open Race IV 16.09.09 *


----------



## Deleted 175627 (13. April 2010)

Wer nun auf den Geschmack gekommen ist,kann gern hier mal stöbern:
http://www.bmx-owl.de/

   nartürlich auch hier:      http://delfinsurfer.jimdo.com/


----------

